
Microsoft releases revamped Azure ML, new AI tools - nonfamous
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/tools-for-the-ai-driven-digital-transformation/
======
hoaphumanoid
Miguel Fierro from Microsoft here: Joseph Sirosh session will be broadcasted
live at 2.15pm ET in this link:
[https://myignite.microsoft.com/sessions/56555?source=session...](https://myignite.microsoft.com/sessions/56555?source=sessions)

